# Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?



## Makreli (13. März 2006)

Also kann mann auf Kutter eigentlich auch über Kopf werfen?Weil der Käpten sagt ist zu gefärlich aber alle die hinter mir sind (aber nur bei Abdrift) werfen über den Kopf aus!Warum?und wenn das gut geht wie mache ich das ohne das ich jemanden verletze?Hat jemand erfahrung?


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

Tja, 
wenn der Kutter nicht zu voll ist geht das sicher.Ich habe Leute gesehen die fischen mit 3.60er Ruten und wefen über Kopf.Sie fangen auch besser!
Tim


----------



## seefisch 2005 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

das kommt auf den Kutter an und die Leute darauf bei zu vielen betrunken im 
Rücken gehe ich lieber in deckung.
mit einer entsprechend langen Rute (3,00-3,60) und etwas übung kann man
aber auch aus der unterhand gut weit werfen.


----------



## Makreli (13. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

Wen ich unterhand werfe komme ich gerde mal 50cm weit plus 2m Rute!


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

50cm;+ ????
Ist deine Rute so leicht oder was?
Ich komme mit dem Unterhandwurf 20m und weiter.
Wie lang ist deine Rute?
Tim#h


----------



## Klaus S. (13. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Wen ich unterhand werfe komme ich gerde mal 50cm weit plus 2m Rute!


 
Dann solltest du auch nicht versuchen den Überkopfwurf auf den Kutter zu üben. Solch Pilker von 50-100 Gramm kann schon ganz schön Aua machen |supergri 
Wenn du fleißig übst sind auch Unterhandwürfe bis 70-80 Meter drin. Lass es am besten erstmal sein mit den Überkopfwürfen und übe erstmal auf der Wiese oder am See wie man richtig wirft.

Viel Spaß beim Maulwürfe ärgern :m


----------



## ShogunZ (13. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

Bin zwar ein Flachlandtiroler, jedoch schon oft auf Kuttertour oder ähnlichem unterwegs.
Unterhandwurf glückt am betsen mit einfacher Pilkmontage, da man die Pendellänge der Schnur recht kurz halten soll.
Bei nem Sommerurlaub an Board eines Kutters der Stengel-Flotte in Heiligenhafen warf ich unterhand weiter als die meisten überkopf - hatten aber auch schon ein paar Leuchtfeuer intus.


----------



## Makreli (13. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

Gerne kann ich jar gleich einen wenn ich einen gefangen habe mit nehemen


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

Unterhandwürfe bis 80 m ?
Also das würd ich ja zu gerne mal sehen ...
Gibt genug Leute die beim Brandungsangeln mitm Normalen Wurf "nur" 80 m weit
werfen , glaub nicht das das mit Pilkgerät und Unterhandwurf möglich sein soll .


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Dann solltest du auch nicht versuchen den Überkopfwurf auf den Kutter zu üben. Solch Pilker von 50-100 Gramm kann schon ganz schön Aua machen |supergri
> Wenn du fleißig übst sind auch Unterhandwürfe bis 70-80 Meter drin. Lass es am besten erstmal sein mit den Überkopfwürfen und übe erstmal auf der Wiese oder am See wie man richtig wirft.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Maulwürfe ärgern :m


 
Genau,oder so!:q 
Immer schön fleissig ueben!#v


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

Makreli,

 was wolltest Du uns mit dem letzten Post sagen? |kopfkrat 

 J.Breithardt


----------



## esox_105 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Unterhandwürfe bis 80 m ?
> Also das würd ich ja zu gerne mal sehen ...
> Gibt genug Leute die beim Brandungsangeln mitm Normalen Wurf "nur" 80 m weit
> werfen , glaub nicht das das mit Pilkgerät und Unterhandwurf möglich sein soll .


 

Pilker mit Raketenantrieb kommen so weit :q :q :q .


----------



## Quappenjäger (13. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

|muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## Klaus S. (13. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Unterhandwürfe bis 80 m ?
> Also das würd ich ja zu gerne mal sehen ...


 
Wir hatten in Hamburg auf dem Gelände der Trabrennbahn ein Gerüst aufgebaut das ein Kutter mit Reeling sehr ähnlich war. Wir haben dort mit einen 100 Gramm Gummiball (Blei ist zu gefährlich wenn man nicht allzuviel Platz hat) bis an die 80-85 Meter geworfen. Die etwas schlechteren Werfer kamen auf 40-50 Meter. Wir haben dort Meerescasting gemacht mit Zielwerfen, Weitwurf mit Brandungsruten und ebend den Unterhandwurf. 

Viele Würfe (ob Unterhandwurf oder mit der Brandungsrute) gingen aus den Zielsektor raus da es gar nicht so einfach ist weit und dann auch noch geradeaus zu werfen. Wenn man den Unterhandwurf relativ gut beherscht ist er auf alle Fälle wesentlich sicherer als die Überkopfwürfe.


----------



## Klaus S. (13. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt genug Leute die beim Brandungsangeln mitm Normalen Wurf "nur" 80 m weit
> werfen...


 
Irgendwie kennst du wohl nicht die richtigen Brandungsangler |supergri  Ich kenne genug die ohne weiteres 150 Meter auf der Wiese werfen. Die meisten die ich kenne werfen sogar noch wesentlich weiter. Die Leute die "nur" 80 Meter auf der Wiese werfen sind doch eher die Ungeübten mit dem falschen Geschirr.

Ich wette mit dir das du auf anhieb mit meinen Geschirr mindestens 100 Meter wirfst. Du verwechselst wohl die Wurfweite beim Casting mit den Weitwürfen in der Brandung wenn man den Wind von vorne hat und auch noch paar Würmchen dran. Da gebe ich dir natürlich Recht das dort nur die wenigsten über 80 Meter werfen (naja, die vom DMV eigentlich fast alle).


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

Naja das es auch Jede menge leute gibt die Weiter werfen ist klar , aber für gelegenheits BrandungsAngler ist 80 m schon n normaler Wurf .

Und n 80 Unterhand Wurf mit Casting gerät kann ich mir auch grad eben noch vorstellen .

Aber der Realität aufm Kutter entspricht das wohl kaum oder ?


----------



## Klaus S. (13. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*



> Aber der Realität aufm Kutter entspricht das wohl kaum oder ?


 
Natürlich schafft es nicht jeder.... Habe nur geschrieben das mit den Unterhandwurf bei viel Übung Würfe bis zu 70-80 Meter drin sind. 

Es gibt genug Angler die auch mit den Unterhandwurf auf den Kutter weiter werfen als so manch ein Angler mit Überkopfwurf. Wenn der Wind stimmt und man bisschen Platz zum richtigen ansetzen des Unterhandwurfes hat dann sind bestimmt auch Würfe von über 100 Meter drin (ein 75 Gramm Pilker fliegt nunmal besser als ein 100 Gramm Gummiball). Aber in der Regel sind es eher die Würfe um die 50-60 Meter.


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie kennst du wohl nicht die richtigen Brandungsangler |supergri Ich kenne genug die ohne weiteres 150 Meter auf der Wiese werfen. Die meisten die ich kenne werfen sogar noch wesentlich weiter. Die Leute die "nur" 80 Meter auf der Wiese werfen sind doch eher die Ungeübten mit dem falschen Geschirr.
> 
> Ich wette mit dir das du auf anhieb mit meinen Geschirr mindestens 100 Meter wirfst. Du verwechselst wohl die Wurfweite beim Casting mit den Weitwürfen in der Brandung wenn man den Wind von vorne hat und auch noch paar Würmchen dran. Da gebe ich dir natürlich Recht das dort nur die wenigsten über 80 Meter werfen (naja, die vom DMV eigentlich fast alle).


 
Bei der WM hat der Beste glaube ca.270m mit 150g geworfen.  
Tim


----------



## Makreli (13. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

Na dann


----------



## Klaus S. (13. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*



			
				Weißfischkiller90 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der WM hat der Beste glaube ca.270m mit 150g geworfen.
> Tim


 
Fast Richtig |supergri 

Hier etwas für die Ungläubigen |rolleyes 

http://www.surfcaster.de/Iz_Seiten02/rekorde.html


----------



## kiepenangler (13. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

meun,
also auf kutter ich meistens über kopf wurf. vorallem wenn man mit langen jig montagen angelt ist der unter hand wurf nicht mehr so optimal. mit etwas übung und vorsicht sollte auch überkopfwurf gehn. man muss bloß bei werfen nach hinten gucken.


----------



## Micky (13. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du fleißig übst sind auch Unterhandwürfe bis 70-80 Meter drin.


 Ja nee, iss klar !!! Wird Zeit für ein "Surfcasting aufm Kudder" |supergri #h


----------



## Quappenjäger (13. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Ja nee, iss klar !!! Wird Zeit für ein "Surfcasting aufm Kudder" |supergri #h


 
jo da komm ich sogar mit um die hammerwürfe zu sehen!!
:z


----------



## Yupii (14. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Ja nee, iss klar !!! Wird Zeit für ein "Surfcasting aufm Kudder" |supergri #h


ich kenn da auch zwei Gestalten, die das mit genügend Leuchtfeuer besonders gut können


----------



## hd-treiber (14. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

Prinzipiell sind Überkopfwürfe auf`m Kutter wohl drin, wenn die Vorraussetzungen stimmen:
Kutter ist nicht zu voll, der Käpt`n verbietet es nicht, der Werfer ist nicht volltrunken und hat ein Mindestmass an Übung beim Werfen und der Kutter hat kein Sch...regendach:r 

Wobei die Alkoholisierung einiger "Angler" schon eine große Rolle spielt. Habe einen Volltrunkenen gesehen, der sich erst den Drilling bei einem Überkopfwurf in den Kopf gehauen hat um dann bei einer seiner nächsten Würfe vergaß den Bügel zurückzuklappen und seine Anfel einen Abflug machte. Sehr zur Freude der meisten Anwesenden...|supergri 

Ansonsten komme ich auch mit dem Unterhandwurf sehr gut klar, auch wenn ich "nicht ganz" auf die vorher genannten Wurfweiten komme...:m


----------



## Hamburgspook (14. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

Moin,

suche mir immer die Kutter aus wo Überkopf möglich ist, da ich mit ´ner 3,60 Rute angele ist das auch meistens kein Problem. Z.B. bei Sirius und Langeland an keiner Stelle ein Problem. Gibt mehr Dorsche, da Du oft auf Fläche angeln musst. Ausser Du erwischt einen der geilen Tage wo Du einen Schraubendorsch nach dem anderen ziehen kannst.

Leider gibt es aber oft ungeübte, wo du mehr beschäftigt bist auf deine Sicherheit aufzupassen als zu angeln.

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## Dorschknorpel (14. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

Hallöle,
interessantes Thema. Ich denke es ist wie überall im Leben, mit etwas Kommunikation klappt alles. 
Es gibt auf dem Kutter aber sich Regeln, die man beachten sollte. 
1. Ungeübte sollten nie Ü-Kopf werfen
2. Je voller der Kutter um so aufmerksamer Angeln
3. Neben- und Hintermännern kurzer Zuruf vor dem Ausholen.
Wenn man sich daran hält passiert auch nichts. In den letzten Jahren habe ich aber auch schon viele sehr unschöne und vor allem vermeidbare Unfälle erlebt. Besonders ärgerlich wird es, wenn durch die Dummheit/Unachtsamkeit anderer die Kuttertour nach zwei Stunden zu Ende ist, weil ein Verletzter ins Krankenhaus muß und derjenige nicht mal was dafür konnte.
Na ja und zum Thema übermäßiger Alkoholgenuß sage ich mal gar nichts.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (14. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

hallo,ich kann nur sagen,aufpassen,habe nähmlich schon mal böse erfahrung gemacht.ich wollte auswerfen,schau nach hinten,alles frei und setze zum wurf an,mit foller wucht,schlägt mir mein eigener pilker ins gesicht und der drilling in die nase.was war passiert?ein nebenangler setzte fast gleichzeitig zum wurf an,ohne vorher zu kucken ob alles frei ist,da verwickelten sich beide schnüre,und mein pilker kam darum postwendent an mich zurück.da der nachbar es nicht gemerkt hat,hat er mir auch meinen pilker mit seinem wurf,wieder aus der nase gerissen,ich kann euch sagen,das sah auf dem kutter aus als hätten sie einen abgestochen.wie der pilker mir ins gesicht klatschte,dachte ich,mir hätte einer ins gesicht geschossen.danach bin dann erst mal k.o. gegangen,und war auch die nächsten 8 stunden ausser gefecht,durch einen kreislaufkollaps.also immer schön aufpassen.
gruß hecht911


----------



## Esox Georg (15. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

Hey, ´macht was ihr denkt, solange ich keinen Pilker in die Fresse bekomme. Hat bei mir schon mal fast son Experte geschafft.
Na ja aber glücklicherweise ist auf den vielen Kuttern gar kein Über-Kopf-Wurf möglich. *Soll das dann nu so wichtig sein???, *die meisten kehren sich doch eh nich an die Regel so bald der Pilker untern Kutter ist hochholen.

Gruß Georg "


----------



## Quappenjäger (16. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

im tiefen wasser sind weite würfe nicht nötig. wenn es aber ins flache wasser geht hat der kutter eine große scheuchwirkung. da sind überkopfwürfe wesentlich besser um weite zu erreichen.natürlich immer mit dem blick nach hinten um gefahren zu vermeiden.
#6


----------



## micha_2 (17. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

weit werfen auf der wiese kann jeder. am strand mit zwei mundschnueren und wuermern dran sieht es schon anders aus.
einen weiten unterhandwurf kannst du aber nur so auf weite bringen, wenn du sehr weit vorn oder hinten stehst, sonst bekommst du einen 75g pilker niemals auf 70m.
ich fische seit mehren jahren schon mit einer 3.60m langen rute um auf weite zu kommen.
aber das problem is ja die meisten schauen nich mal nach hinten, und wenn doch dann kurz um dann die rute richtig durch zu ziehen. wenn es eng ist dreh ich mich richtig um und sage laut achtung.
wenn einer nicht aufpasst, den schnauze iich dann aber auch zusammen, denn ich habe selber schon einen pilker hinten im kopf wegen unachtsamkeit gehabt.eitert schlecht raus son teil.


----------



## Elbfischer3 (17. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

Hallo,

ich denke, die Frage Überkopfwurf ja oder nein ist hier ja schon genug erläutert wurden und sicherheitstechnisch ist der Ü-Wurf doch eher gefährlicher, gerade für ungeübte Angler. 

Jedoch ist noch nicht wirklich auf die eigentliche Frage eingegangen worden, oder nur unzureichend. Deshalb möchte ich nochmal erläutern, wie ich meine Ü-Würfe ausführe. Habe eine 3,5m lange Rute (lange Rute ab 3m sollte sein, da man so über die anderen Köpfe kommt und keinen hakt) mit bis zu 120g Wurfgewicht. Deshalb nie Wurfgewicht überschreiten, da sonst die Würfe nicht mehr kontrollierbar sind und der Hintermann wirklich schnell mal den Pilker im Gesicht hat. Ü-Würfe mache ich fast immer mit Pilker pur, da der Beifänger der irgendwo mit dranhängt sehr unangenehm rausblutet. Weiterhin nie den Winkel von ca 110 Grad nach hinten überschreiten, denn sonst kommst Du mit den Anderen ins Gehege. Also erstmal vorsichtig werfen und wenn dann das Gefühl fürs Werfen da ist, dann kann man schon mal besser "durchziehen"!​


----------



## hans albers (17. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

moin..

also bei  vielen,nach einem gewissen getränke-konsum
sehr "lustig" erscheinenden anglerkollegen
flog mir das ein oder andere mal
auch so manches blei um die ohren...
(verstehe sowieso dieses blöde gesaufe auf den kuttern nicht,
nichts gegen ein zwei bierchen.. aber naja..)
und überkopf würfe sind meiner meinung eigentlich
auf den meisten fahrten nicht notwendig..
versuche den unterhand-wurf doch erstmal im trockenen,..
wenn du den gut drauf hast ist das schon mal für
die erste kutter tour-in ordnung.

greetz
hans


----------



## Makreli (17. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

Ja ist rischtig!!!


----------



## der_Jig (17. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Dann solltest du auch nicht versuchen den Überkopfwurf auf den Kutter zu üben. Solch Pilker von 50-100 Gramm kann schon ganz schön Aua machen |supergri
> Wenn du fleißig übst sind auch Unterhandwürfe bis 70-80 Meter drin. Lass es am besten erstmal sein mit den Überkopfwürfen und übe erstmal auf der Wiese oder am See wie man richtig wirft.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Maulwürfe ärgern :m


 

das will ich sehen!!!! 70-80 m mit nem unterhandwurf... totaler schwachsinn in meinen augen, aber nun gut...


----------



## Makreli (17. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

Ich kannst mir auch nicht vorstellen aber ich habe auch keine erfahrung da drin !!!


----------



## Agalatze (17. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

also nun mal zurück zum überkopfwurf,
ich werfe fast ausschließlich so, es sei dennich habe so einen schlechten platz an board, dass ich nicht überkopfwerfen kann.


----------



## Makreli (18. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

Woh ist den zum Beischpiel ein guter Platz auf nem Kutter|pfisch: |pfisch: ?|jump: |jump: |jump: |jump: |jump: |jump: :e


----------



## Elbfischer3 (18. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

Ein guter Platz ist vorne oder hintern auf dem Kutter, auf jeden Fall da, wo keine störenden Aufbauten beim Werfen hindern!|rolleyes


----------



## kiepenangler (18. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

die guten plätzte sind jene, die meistens schon besetzt sind, wenn du 10 minuten vorm auslaufen des kudder an bord kommst.:m:m


----------



## Elbfischer3 (18. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> die guten plätzte sind jene, die meistens schon besetzt sind, wenn du 10 minuten vorm auslaufen des kudder an bord kommst.:m:m


 
Oder so!!!|supergri


----------



## kiepenangler (18. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*



			
				Elbfischer3 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder so!!!|supergri



oder wo alte rutenteile an die reling gebunden sind und wo die reling mit flatterband abgesperrt ist.......|supergri


----------



## Makreli (18. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

Kaperrt den Kutter!!!!!!!Und holt euch die besten plätze!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*



			
				Elbfischer3 schrieb:
			
		

> (lange Rute ab 3m sollte sein, da man so über die anderen Köpfe kommt und keinen hakt)


Interessant, interessant.   Ist auch immer mein Argument bei 2 Anglern im 4m Boot. Der Blinker bleibt dann immer mehr außenboards. #6


----------



## Makreli (18. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

Aber ich rade von 35Meter Kutter und 25Mann plus 3Mann Besatzung!!!Was sagst du da?


----------



## Elbfischer3 (19. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

Da sag ich genau das gleiche. 3m + Rute sonst kommt mir nix an Board. Weil dann das Werfen besser funktioniert und es keine Probleme mit den Haken von anderen Mitanglern gibt!!! Nö Nö das gibts denne nicht.#d


----------



## Rumpelrudi (19. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich schafft es nicht jeder.... Habe nur geschrieben das mit den Unterhandwurf bei viel Übung Würfe bis zu 70-80 Meter drin sind.
> 
> Es gibt genug Angler die auch mit den Unterhandwurf auf den Kutter weiter werfen als so manch ein Angler mit Überkopfwurf. Wenn der Wind stimmt und man bisschen Platz zum richtigen ansetzen des Unterhandwurfes hat dann sind bestimmt auch Würfe von über 100 Meter drin (ein 75 Gramm Pilker fliegt nunmal besser als ein 100 Gramm Gummiball). Aber in der Regel sind es eher die Würfe um die 50-60 Meter.


So isses:m
Ich gehöre auch zu den Ü70m Unterhandwerfern. Weshalb sich für mich die Diskussion um Überkopfwürfe erledigt. Ich gebe ja zu, dass es für die Mitangler sehr frustrierend ist, neben mir zu stehen|supergri
Rute 2,8m DAM Surf, 200g WG. Die Rute entspannt wie ein Katapult:g


----------



## Makreli (19. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

Okay ich brauche noch übung dafür!


----------



## Rumpelrudi (19. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Okay ich brauche noch übung dafür!



Auf der grünen Wiese kann man das aber nicht üben. Dabei mußt Du Dich schon auf eine Brücke stellen.
Dieser Unterhandwurf auf dem Kutter wird zweihändig gemacht. Eine Hand normal an der Rolle und die andere wird als Gegenlager auf den Rutengriff gelegt. Jetzt beugt man sich bäuchlings über die Reling und pendelt den Pilker, der ca. 70cm von der Spitze entfernt ist, bis dicht an die Bordwand. Je kürzer der Abstand zwischen Angelspitze und Pilker ist, um so steiler wird die Flugkurve. Achte auf den festen Stand, am Besten mit den Fußspitzen an der inneren Bordwand.

Eine Angelrute über 3m ist dafür viel zu lang und unhandlich, weshalb schlechtere Wurfweiten erzielt werden. Deswegen finde ich die Aussage von einer Mindestrutenlänge von 3m etwas seltsam. Eine längere Rute bringt nicht mehr Wurfweite, sondern man hat die Möglichkeit den Pilker länger über dem Meeresgrund zu halten.

Der Wurf wird mit dem ganzen Körper ausgeführt. Also Arme und Oberkörper werden gleichzeitig nach oben gerissen.


----------



## Makreli (19. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

Bei uns gibt es keine Brücken und die Wiesen sind eh weiß hehe


----------



## tidecutter (19. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

off topic!

ich mußte, als ich die überschrift gelesen habe, gleich an den film "verrückt nach mary" denken. da gabs auch nen überkopfwurf und dann ... aua!

ist aber jetzt aber keine statement zum thread hier!


----------



## Makreli (20. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

Aha kenn ich nicht!


----------



## FroDo (24. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

Ich werfe seit Jahren auf dem Kutter *nur *Unterhand, weil es einfach sicherer ist, Aufbauten egal sind und man mit der richtigen Ausrüstung locker >70m kommen kann. Ich habe das auch bei DMV Meisterschaften durchgezogen und konnte - zumindest was die Wurfweite anbelangt - stets ohne Probleme mithalten. Gerade wenn es richtig eng wird, kann man mit einem guten U-Wurf die meisten Überkopfwerfer übertreffen, weil die sich dann schlichtweg nicht getrauen volle Power zu geben.

Freilich muss die Gerätschaft stimmen. Je nach dem wie hoch die Reeling ist, muss die Rutenlänge angepasst werden. Am Bug kann man aber locker auf den meisten Kuttern 3.30m fischen. Die Rute sollte nicht zu weich sein. Eine Weitwurfspule und dünne geflochtene braucht es für > 70 freilich auch.

Zur Technik: Rute mit *beiden *Händen fest halten. Sicheren Stand suchen. Über die Reeling beugen. Kurz nach vorn pendeln. Welle abwarten, den Platz ausnutzen, der sich durch die Welle am Kutter auftut - voll durchziehen - Rute hoch.

Die Wurfhöhe und die Montage von der Driftseite abhängig machen. Blässt der Wind von hinten, lohnt es sich die Flugkurve höher anzusetzen. Dann kann auch ein Beifänger gefischt werden. Der Wind fährt unter die Montage und bringt zusätzliche Weite. Den entstandenen Schnurbogen muss man dann schnell aufnehmen - am besten schon kurz vor der Landung. Bei Wind ins Gesicht möglichst keinen Beifänger und eine flache Wurfkurve - sonst bremst der Wind zu stark. Meist reicht in der Abdrift ja auch ein kürzerer Wurf. 

Probiert es aus - es lohnt sich, nicht nur als Verlegenheitslösung.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (24. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

ich werfe immer überkopf!!!Man muss einfachn nur aufpassen!!


----------



## Makreli (24. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

ok werde ich ausprobieren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Volker Lamprecht (24. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

Hallo zusammen,
nur, damit ich das richtig verstehe:
Der Kutter stoppt hoffentlich da, wo der
Kapitän auf seinem Bildschirm den Fisch
sieht. Und das ist sicher nicht in 100 bis
250 Meter Entfernung vom Boot, sondern
in ummittelbarer Nähe. 
Die meisten Kutter sind sicher nicht mit
geprüften Anglern besetzt  und  sie  fangen
trotzdem. 
Ein Unterhandwurf von  wenigen Metern sollte
eigentlich reichen, um dem Gewusel der Laien
aus dem Weg zu gehen.
Ich halte das Wurf-Verbot für gerechtfertigt,
da die "Zufallsangler" uns in Gefahr bringen.
Wenn der Kapitain ehrlich ist,  fängt  man  da,
wo er hält. Und  dann ist doch alles  gut,  oder  ...?


----------



## Makreli (25. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

Also hältst du mich für einen Zufalsangler?|gr: Oder wie habe ich das jetzt verstanden?? Aber ich will doch nur wissen wie das mit den Überkopfwürfen auf den Kuttern ist!!!!!!!!:c :c :c


----------



## Quappenjäger (25. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

Hi 
lass dich nicht von den ganzen antworten verrückt machen. auf den kuttern kannst du ohne weiteres überkopfwürfe machen und ich hab auch noch keine tour gehabt wo das werfen verboten wurde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*



> Wenn der Kapitain ehrlich ist, fängt man da,
> wo er hält. Und dann ist doch alles gut, oder ...?


Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, da es sehr auf die Gegebenheiten vor Ort ankommt.
Es gibt Spots die nur wenige qm "groß" sind, dort ist dann auch eher ablassen als werfen abgesagt (was ein guter Käpt`n vorher ansagen wird). 

Andere Spots erstrecken sich über größere Flächen (längere Driften), dort kann das vorauswerfen deutlich mehr Fisch bringen als das ablassen.

Mit einer längeren Rute kann man auf fast jedem Kutter gut Überkopfwerfen, sofern man die Technik grundsätzlich beherrscht.

Unterhandwürfe können durchaus nötig sein (je nach Angelkameraden, die an Bord sind), wobei ein ungeübter Unterhandwerfer in meinen Augen auch richtig Schaden anrichten kann.

Wenn man ein bisschen aufpasst und sich an seinen Nachbarn orientiert/abspricht, sollte ein Überkopfwurf kein Problem sein.

Macht man das nicht kann auch ein Unterhandwurf gefährlich werden.


----------



## Makreli (25. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

Ok also kommt auf die Kollegen an oder wie?
Und der der hinter einen steht?

Ist das so richtig?


----------



## Quappenjäger (25. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

wenn du immer anständig nach hinten vor dem auswerfen schaust kann eigentlich nix passieren und immer gerade nach vorne werfen sonst geht alles kreuz und quer.achte auch darauf wo die anderen hinwerfen damit eure vorfächer sich nicht gegenseitig fangen.


----------



## FroDo (25. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Unterhandwürfe können durchaus nötig sein (je nach Angelkameraden, die an Bord sind), wobei ein ungeübter Unterhandwerfer in meinen Augen auch richtig Schaden anrichten kann.



Richtig, bei einem Abwurfwinkel von über 180 Grad kann auch ein Unterhandwurf gefährlich werden...  alles schon erlebt#q  - da war allerdings der Alkohol Schuld, der auf unseren Ostseekuttern sowieso den höchsten Risikofaktor darstellt.

Dennoch, bei hoher Welle, vollen Kuttern und für Ungeübte ist der Unterhandwurf in meinen Augen die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Makreli (25. März 2006)

*AW: Über kopf wurf auf Kutter?*

Ok werde ich amchen!!!!!!Also erst nach hinten schauen und dan Überkopfwurf!


----------

